# Obskure Gewinnmitteilung per Telefon, Rückruf  0190 838729 n



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

Soeben klingelte unser Telefon, eine freundliche Computerstimme sagte mir, ich hätte bei einem Gewinnspiel  gewonnen und solle daher die Rufnummer 0190 838729 anzurufen um meine "Gewinne" abzurufen.
Ich fürchte ausser teuren Gebühren ist da nicht zu finden, hat schon jemand dort etwas gewonnen und den Gewinn erhalten?


----------



## webwatcher (2 Dezember 2005)

mehrere Threads zu diesem Thema bereits  vorhanden 

u.A   http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7930


----------

